# Antrol bottle in brown



## Hikari (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi~ I found another thread where Antrol was discussed, but I can't find info on brown bottles. Green seems to be the common color. I found mine outdoors in San Pedro, California. It says: "Antrol Ant Killer Boyle Midway Inc Los Angeles and Cranford NJ lay on this side". It's pretty dirty, full of dead rolly polly bugs, and the lid is rusted. What should I do with it? Thanks!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Hikari,


With your amber model, it seems like they come in a handfull of colors, that is, if you've got hands like Three Finger Jack. There's several for sale on various sites from $6-25.00. I don't know if they have a KV #, as I don't have the Kuhn book. Perhaps some one who does, will let us know.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 5, 2010)

I have or did have (?) a green antrol, but it was different than these, it's round and squat, like an ink. Green, with a wide cap. The ants crawled up the side of the bottle, and through tiny indentations under the cap..Kinda neat, thats why I saved it.


----------

